# New to asp.net



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

My employer is moving and they need me to fix the addresses on there website. It is writen in asp.net using microsoft development environment.vb. I have had luck with finding the info I need to change in the .aspx file however I do not know what to do from here. Do you need to compile it or what. i saved the changes but the website stil shows the old info. Any help or links would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry, I am not too good with ASP. I prefer PHP but that's my choice. Someone will help you though :smile: 

*Waits Patiently for an ASP Guru*


----------

